# Dixie Mountain, Portland, OR



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Last weekend, we headed out for a ride along Skyline out towards Dixie Mountain. Most of the ride was on paved surface through rolling Pacific NW farmland. Dixie Mountain is an 8 mile gravel climb. Really great scenery and quiet roads the further out one goes. Definitely want to explore more out here.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

what on earth is a shrieking shack?


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Nice, I haven't done this ride yet - care to post a route?

Portlanders represent! :thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

zpl said:


> Nice, I haven't done this ride yet - care to post a route?
> 
> Portlanders represent! :thumbsup:
> 
> Scott


Here the MapMyRide route I planned. I'm pretty sure we stuck to most of it. Signs get scarce out there. There's another route I planned that takes Dutch Canyon & Otto Miller Rd out there. I want to try it just to see the "Birdland" that I've read about.

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/98912783


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

weltyed said:


> what on earth is a shrieking shack?


I think I saw a Shrieking Shack in the movie "Hostel pt 5". 

I came from Florida and had never seen these little shacks along the roadsides there. They are all over out here (and I imagine along countryroads elsewhere). I think these are just schoolbus waiting areas so the kids don't get rained on. This particular one had a cool sign. Maybe the dad has a bunch of shrieky little girls?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The best stuff often starts where the pavement ends! :thumbsup:

BTW nice photography! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

If you do try the route, make sure to fuel up and get extra water at the Cornelius Pass/Skyline convenience store. There is no water or food from there on out. (From your previous ride reports, you guys look well-prepared with camelbacks and small backpacks so that'd work well too.) Also, the total climbing is wrong on the mapmyride route I posted. Our Garmins ended up with just over 5000 ft of total climbing. Not sure why the difference. 

If you are getting to Skyline from the Portland-side of the hills, I'd go up Saltzman off Hwy30 or via the NW part of town Cornell-to-Thompson to get up to Skyline. I love Saltzman because it's a quiet gravel climb through Forest Park without any cars to worry about.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

MB1 said:


> The best stuff often starts where the pavement ends! :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW nice photography! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks! I wish I could take a real camera on my rides, but with the frequent threat of rain, I leave the real cameras at home and just use my iPhone and cheat on exposure by using an HDR app.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Impressive. Love the colors in the first shot.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

*Dixie Mtn via Otto Miller*



bismo37 said:


> Here the MapMyRide route I planned. I'm pretty sure we stuck to most of it. Signs get scarce out there. There's another route I planned that takes Dutch Canyon & Otto Miller Rd out there. I want to try it just to see the "Birdland" that I've read about.
> 
> skyline-oldcornelius-dixie-skyline in Portland, OR | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE


Bismo, nice pictures. Yeah, Dixie Mtn is great and I'm surprised more people don't ride out that way. This also some nice dirt detours off Moreland that will connect you with Logie Trail/Johnson. Looks like your route took you up Collins Rd. It's definitely worth riding up Dixie Mt via Dutch Canyon/Otto Miller. The route is pretty straight forward and you don't need GPS or even a map. Just review the route on Google Maps or something and then head out for the ride. A friend and I managed to connect Pumpkin Ridge to Dixie Mtn although it wasn't really worth the effort. 

Here's a few photos from winter and fall riding Dixie Mtn via Otto Miller.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

dfltroll said:


> Bismo, nice pictures. Yeah, Dixie Mtn is great and I'm surprised more people don't ride out that way. This also some nice dirt detours off Moreland that will connect you with Logie Trail/Johnson. Looks like your route took you up Collins Rd. It's definitely worth riding up Dixie Mt via Dutch Canyon/Otto Miller. The route is pretty straight forward and you don't need GPS or even a map. Just review the route on Google Maps or something and then head out for the ride. A friend and I managed to connect Pumpkin Ridge to Dixie Mtn although it wasn't really worth the effort.
> 
> Here's a few photos from winter and fall riding Dixie Mtn via Otto Miller.


Thanks! Looked like you guys did the ride on a "nice" winter day. I think I am going to try an Otto Miller/Dutch Canyon to Dixie ride soon before it gets hot.


----------



## David in WA (May 4, 2012)

Oh god. The Rocky Point Rd. sign just gave me a nostalgia smackdown. So many weekend mornings of suffering...

Great pics.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool, thanks for posting photos!

On Google maps I've been eye-ing Dutch Canyon/Dixie Mountain from Scappoose, but was worried about the gravel being unsuitable for a road bike, but it looks like you guys managed just fine.

How are the hill grades? I'm fine with the gravel climbs on something like Salzman, but not sure I'd want to tackle much steeper than that.


----------

